# debian woody 3.0 und geforc4 440 go



## gregsen (6. September 2002)

jo und zwar habe ich alles gemacht wie hier es beschrieben ist

http://channel.debian.de/faq/ch-dpkgundco.html

also das bassis system unsw. installiert den so wie in der anleitung die nvidia treiber als deb paket gemacht und installiert 

den die config für x11 aus meinen alten suse 8.0 genutzt 

naja den kamm folgender fehler oder auch net

2880 treiber von nvidia unterstütz keine geforce 4

naja also die gleichen vorgänge gemacht und diesmal mit der testing version 2960 von nvidia aber den wollte garnix mehr irgend wie werden nie die nvidia module geladen kann es sein das man sie erst im kernle einbinden muss ? wenn ja wo ?

mein rechner 

dell inspiron 8200

p4 1,6 
DDR 256
geforce 4 440 go 64 mb ram (läuft mit 3d unter suse 8.0 mit den binarys speziel für suse)
unsw

also sound und alles andere läuft ich konnte mit mp3blaster in der console mp3s hören bei meinen ersten kernel compilung versuchen


ok danke für antwort evtl hatte jemand das prob und kann mir helfen


----------



## Christian Fein (6. September 2002)

nutze nicht die Suse Config,
suse patcht gern hier und da ein 
bischen rum.

erstelle ganz normal deine XF86Config
mit dem Programm xf86config und nutze den einfachen standard nvidia treiber nv.

Dell Inspirion hört sich nach Notebook an.
Das könnte dann etwas komplizierter sein  
dafür müsstest du dann höchstwahrscheinlich (ich musste für meine notebook installation) auf XFree 4.2 updaten


----------



## gregsen (7. September 2002)

ok danke ich habe mir jetzt mal xfree 4.2.0 runtergeladen und werde es montag testen und den wenn ich es endlich hinbekommen habe für das inspiron 8200 nen tutor schreiben


----------



## Christian Fein (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gregsen _
> *ok danke ich habe mir jetzt mal xfree 4.2.0 runtergeladen und werde es montag testen und den wenn ich es endlich hinbekommen habe für das inspiron 8200 nen tutor schreiben *



Gute idee, schliess dich mit mir kurz und ich werde meine erfahrungen mit Acer Aspire 1400  mit einbauen


----------

